# Sospesa la lapidazione



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

*IL CASO*

*Sakineh, l'Iran sospende 
la condanna alla lapidazione*

*L'annuncio del ministero degli Esteri di Teheran: 
«Il verdetto è stato bloccato e sottoposto a revisione»*

  IL CASO
 Sakineh, l'Iran sospende 
la condanna alla lapidazione
 L'annuncio del ministero degli Esteri di Teheran: 
«Il verdetto è stato bloccato e sottoposto a revisione»
*





   Una gigantografia di Sakineh (Epa)   MILANO* - Le autorità iraniane hanno sospeso la sentenza di lapidazione per Sakineh, la donna condannata per adulterio e per presunta complicità con l'omicidio del marito. Lo ha reso noto il ministero degli Esteri di Teheran: «Il verdetto riguardo la vicenda di tradimento extraconiugale è stata bloccata ed è stata sottoposta a revisione» ha detto il ministro Ramin Mehmanparast in un'intervista a una Tv locale. 

*PARLAMENTO UE* - La vicenda di Sakineh ha suscitato negli ultimi giorni numerose iniziative di solidarietà. Poco prima dell'annuncio di Teheran, ad esempio, il Parlamento europeo aveva approvato ll'unanimità una risoluzione che chiedeva proprio la revisione della condanna a morte per la donna e un processo giusto. Molti parlamentari sono arrivati in aula indossando magliette con l'immagine della donna. Nel testo si esprime «costernazione» perché l'Iran continua a essere uno dei pochi Paesi al mondo che mantiene la lapidazione e invita il Parlamento di Therean a vietare la pratica.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

ma non mi fido


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

solo per le pressioni internazionali.
chissà quanto la terranno dentro e quante altre ce ne sono che sono nella stessa condizione :incazzato:


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> solo per le pressioni internazionali.
> chissà quanto la terranno dentro e quante altre ce ne sono che sono nella stessa condizione :incazzato:


Il problema non è tanto (!!!) di quelle donne, quanto di intere popolazioni cresciute e coltivate intenzionalmente nella convinzione che certe cose siano "giuste", anzi, doverose, che le donne valgano meno che merda, che sia addirittura un merito partecipare alle lapidazione ed alle "giustizie" di quel tipo, fino a considerarle un divertimento.
.....e con certe "tradizioni" da medioevo io mi ci pulisco il culo, sarò "razzista" ma me lo pulisco.


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il problema non è tanto (!!!) di quelle donne, quanto di intere popolazioni cresciute e coltivate intenzionalmente nella convinzione che certe cose siano "giuste", anzi, doverose, che le donne valgano meno che merda, che sia addirittura un merito partecipare alle lapidazione ed alle "giustizie" di quel tipo, fino a considerarle un divertimento.
> *.....e con certe "tradizioni" da medioevo io mi ci pulisco il culo, sarò "razzista" ma me lo pulisco*.


 
passa la carta va ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> passa la carta va ...


Spero che il mondo di questa "carta" resti senza il prima possibile.
Meglio le mani sporche di merda propria piuttosto che di sangue altrui.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> passa la carta va ...


 
se ne resta un pezzo usufruisco volentieri


----------



## Iris (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> passa la carta va ...


 
La pena di morte esiste pure negli Usa. Però i governi europei non si azzardano a contestare le esecuzioni. Non è che il modo in cui viene sopresso un assassino faccia tanto la differenza. Mi direte..in Usa garantiscono un giusto processo. Ma mica è vero...le giurie popolari vengono molto spesso composte secondo criteri discutibilissimi. Non è un caso, che solo chi è povero finisce sulla sedia elettrica.

PS Sono contraria a tutte le esecuzioni, sia chiaro.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La pena di morte esiste pure negli Usa. Però i governi europei non si azzardano a contestare le esecuzioni. Non è che il modo in cui viene sopresso un assassino faccia tanto la differenza. Mi direte..in Usa garantiscono un giusto processo. Ma mica è vero...le giurie popolari vengono molto spesso composte secondo criteri discutibilissimi. Non è un caso, che solo chi è povero finisce sulla sedia elettrica.
> 
> PS Sono contraria a tutte le esecuzioni, sia chiaro.


 
sicuramente non è giusto nemmeno questo e andrebbe combattuto vigorosamente ma Dio santo...essere lapidati x un tradimento presunto


----------



## brugola (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La pena di morte esiste pure negli Usa. Però i governi europei non si azzardano a contestare le esecuzioni. Non è che il modo in cui viene sopresso un assassino faccia tanto la differenza. Mi direte..in Usa garantiscono un giusto processo. Ma mica è vero...le giurie popolari vengono molto spesso composte secondo criteri discutibilissimi. Non è un caso, che solo chi è povero finisce sulla sedia elettrica.
> 
> PS Sono contraria a tutte le esecuzioni, sia chiaro.


iris qua si parla di lapidare una donna per sospetto tradimento


----------



## Iris (8 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> iris qua si parla di lapidare una donna per sospetto tradimento


Terribile e inaccettabile.
Ma anche in paesi cosiddetti civili vengono giustiziati soggetti che fino alla fine si dichiarano innocenti. Che ne sappiano noi se lo sono?
La mia era una osservazione...sono contenta che la donna venga salvata.


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La pena di morte esiste pure negli Usa. Però i governi europei non si azzardano a contestare le esecuzioni. Non è che il modo in cui viene sopresso un assassino faccia tanto la differenza. Mi direte..in Usa garantiscono un giusto processo. Ma mica è vero...le giurie popolari vengono molto spesso composte secondo criteri discutibilissimi. Non è un caso, che solo chi è povero finisce sulla sedia elettrica.
> 
> PS Sono contraria a tutte le esecuzioni, sia chiaro.


 
Pienamente daccordo con te sulla "giustizia" americana che fa pure la fortuna di Hollywood da tanti sono i film che le si sono ispirati, ma quantomeno in USA l'esecuzione non diventa uno spettacolo di piazza alla quale partecipare in prima persona inveendo e magari ridendo. Non prevede (più) l'agonia, la sofferenza ed il pubblico ludibrio. Non è riservata alle donne, non è comminata per reati assurdi come l'adulterio, non è giustificata da menate religiose.
E' comunque assurda e da abolire in assoluto, ma quantomeno non pretende di essere "volere di dio". I bambini non vengono allevati (generalmente) con la convinzione che le donne siano bestie da possedere, comandare e farne quello che si vuole, nè che in nome di un dio sia giusto uccidere ed uccidendo disprezzare un essere umano.


----------



## Iris (8 Settembre 2010)

Veramente anche in altri paesi si può assistere alle esecuzioni.

Voglio dire che io sono contraria alla pena di morte sempre.


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente anche in altri paesi si può assistere alle esecuzioni.
> 
> *Voglio dire che io sono contraria alla pena di morte sempre*.


 fortemente contraria


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente anche in altri paesi si può assistere alle esecuzioni.
> 
> Voglio dire che io sono contraria alla pena di morte sempre.


Oh, non sai proprio più dove attaccarti eh?

Pur di controbattere prendi l'unica cosa che ti da appiglio. 
Bene: l'esecuzione può avere un "pubblico" ma estremamente ristretto: parenti delle vittime, credo pure del condannato, legali e qualche giornalista, e soprattutto NON  E' PARTECIPANTE, è inoltre assolutamente vietata l'invettiva, prima e dopo.


----------



## Iris (8 Settembre 2010)

La pena di morte vige in 91 paesi. 
La libia ad esempio...ma il nostro governo ancora ci firma trattati di amicizia.
C'è da riflettere.


----------



## Iris (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Oh, non sai proprio più dove attaccarti eh?
> 
> Pur di controbattere prendi l'unica cosa che ti da appiglio.
> Bene: l'esecuzione può avere un "pubblico" ma estremamente ristretto: parenti delle vittime, credo pure del condannato, legali e qualche giornalista, e soprattutto NON E' PARTECIPANTE, è inoltre assolutamente vietata l'invettiva, prima e dopo.


 
A questo tono non rispondo proprio.


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La pena di morte esiste pure negli Usa. Però i governi europei non si azzardano a contestare le esecuzioni. Non è che il modo in cui viene sopresso un assassino faccia tanto la differenza. Mi direte..in Usa garantiscono un giusto processo. Ma mica è vero...le giurie popolari vengono molto spesso composte secondo criteri discutibilissimi. Non è un caso, che solo chi è povero finisce sulla sedia elettrica.
> 
> PS Sono contraria a tutte le esecuzioni, sia chiaro.



un assassino mi pare diverso da una fedifraga


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

......... e pure io sono contrario alla pena di morte, in assoluto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Solo che sono pure contrario alle "culture" che fanno dei soprusi, della violenza, delle segregazioni, delle sopraffazioni oggetto di propaganda politica e religiosa, condannando intere popolazioni al culto di una vilenza assurda pur di mantenere la gente nella paura e nell'ignoranza più nera.


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

sapete che siamo dei rompicoglioni???:carneval::carneval:
si posta una buona notizia e invece di essere contenti ci accapigliamo anche qui


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sapete che siamo dei rompicoglioni???:carneval::carneval:
> si posta una buona notizia e invece di essere contenti ci accapigliamo anche qui


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: mica è il sito felicità.it:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: mica è il sito felicità.it:carneval:


tra un po' si arriverà alla droga ,alla politica , fantacalcio e figa.
Quanto ci scommetti??:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sapete che *siamo dei rompicoglioni*???:carneval::carneval:
> si posta una buona notizia e invece di essere contenti ci accapigliamo anche qui


 
parla per te


----------



## Iris (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> un assassino mi pare diverso da una fedifraga


Io non mi riferivo a questo (comunque viene giustiziata per omicidio).
Volevo dire solo che trovo tutte le esecuzioni ingiuste. E basta. Non mi pare argomento da litigio, visto che si parla di vite umane.


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> parla per te


 rimetti a posto la candela!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sapete che siamo dei rompicoglioni???:carneval::carneval:
> si posta una buona notizia e invece di essere contenti ci accapigliamo anche qui


Ma io mica mi accapiglio! Anche perchè di capelli non ne ho 

No, a parte tutto, è assurdo che siamo ancora davanti a cose del genere.
Già è assurdo *uccidere* per punire *un omicidio*, ma per un "cornino", per falso puritanesimo, per ipocrisia pseudoreligiosa, per demagogia, questo nel terzo millennio è davvero assurdo.


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non mi riferivo a questo (comunque viene giustiziata per omicidio).
> Volevo dire solo che trovo tutte le esecuzioni ingiuste. E basta. Non mi pare argomento da litigio, visto che si parla di vite umane.


si certo. Notavo che invece di esserne contenti pensiamo subito in negativo. per ora è una cosa positiva no?
se non è così meglio


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma io mica mi accapiglio! Anche perchè di capelli non ne ho
> 
> No, a parte tutto, è assurdo che siamo ancora davanti a cose del genere.
> Già è assurdo *uccidere* per punire *un omicidio*, ma per un "cornino", per falso puritanesimo, per ipocrisia pseudoreligiosa, per demagogia, questo nel terzo millennio è davvero assurdo.


certo. Poi uccidere a pietrate è abominevole


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> certo. Poi uccidere *a pietrate* è abominevole


 
Ma......ragazzi! questa è una cosa che non verrebbe ammessa nemmeno per ammazzare un serpente (se non per legittima difesa).

Un essere umano! Una donna! In piazza! ascoltando le sue urla di dolore o quantomeno i gemiti (forse le imbavagliano)!!!!!!

.................................


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma......ragazzi! questa è una cosa che non verrebbe ammessa nemmeno per ammazzare un serpente (se non per legittima difesa).
> 
> Un essere umano! Una donna! In piazza! ascoltando le sue urla di dolore o quantomeno i gemiti (forse le imbavagliano)!!!!!!
> 
> .................................


terrificante. Vorrei sapere se assistono anche le donne a questa merdata o se è uno spettacolino solo per il dio uomo


----------



## Iris (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si certo. Notavo che invece di esserne contenti pensiamo subito in negativo. per ora è una cosa positiva no?
> se non è così meglio


 
Se leggi il primo post, io lo dico che sono contenta che quella donna si salvi...
o insomma, io volevo aggiungere un'osservazione, non dire che siete tutti dei cazzoni e che avete torto:singleeye:


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Se leggi il primo post, io lo dico che sono contenta che quella donna si salvi...
> o insomma, io volevo aggiungere un'osservazione, non dire che siete tutti dei cazzoni e che avete torto:singleeye:


:carneval: ci portiamo avanti


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> terrificante. Vorrei sapere se assistono anche le donne a questa merdata o se è uno spettacolino solo per il dio uomo


Certo che assistono pure le donne, altrimenti parte dell'effetto "propedeutico" si perderebbe!!!!!!!


----------



## Abigail (8 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Certo che assistono pure le donne, altrimenti parte dell'effetto "propedeutico" si perderebbe!!!!!!!


Si può dire quel che si vuole ma nella vita una buona dose di culo può anche essere nascere in paesi diversi da questi


----------



## Alce Veloce (8 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Si può dire quel che si vuole ma nella vita una buona dose di culo può anche essere nascere in paesi diversi da questi


Ma difatti: mica c'entrano nulla le "razze". Si tratta solo di fortuna o sfiga, come nascer di famiglia ricca o povera, sana o tarata geneticamente.
Durante le guerre mondiali c'erano molti paesi al mondo dove si viveva meglio che in quell'Europa, salvo poi, una volta finiti i conflitti, tornare ad essere considerati paesi "sfortunati".
Molta della sfortuna ce la tiriamo addosso non apprezzando ciò che abbiamo, sputando nel piatto in cui mangiamo (ed intanto continuando a prender cibo dallo stesso frigor), abbandonandoci a stupide immagini bucoliche, favolesche e pittoresche di ciò che ha come unico "pregio" di non essere "nostro", e quindi golosando sempre il piatto altrui, qualsiasi cosa contenga, foss'anche merda.
Io ho imparato molto dai documentari sul mare: bellissime immagini, ma rendiamoci conto di quanta violenza vi regna!


----------



## xfactor (9 Settembre 2010)

non ho letto tutto .........

comunque non potrà essere lapidata...... è prevista l'impiccagione!

disinformati!


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> La pena di morte esiste pure negli Usa. Però i governi europei non si azzardano a contestare le esecuzioni. Non è che il modo in cui viene sopresso un assassino faccia tanto la differenza. Mi direte..in Usa garantiscono un giusto processo. Ma mica è vero...le giurie popolari vengono molto spesso composte secondo criteri discutibilissimi. Non è un caso, che solo chi è povero finisce sulla sedia elettrica.
> 
> PS Sono contraria a tutte le esecuzioni, sia chiaro.


 quoto dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## Grande82 (9 Settembre 2010)

L'impiccagione per l'omicidio.
la lapidazione per l'adulterio.
nel medioevo i ladri (anche bambini ladri di mele) venivano impiccati.
si mettevano i manifesti e la gente accorreva dai paesi vicini. Venivano i giocolieri e i banchetti vendevano caramelle, pane e beni per il pic nic. 
I bambini giocavano vicino al patibolo e sputavano verso l'impiccato. 
I parenti assistevano tra la folla. 
Si rideva, si scherzava, si mangiava e si sperava in un'esecuzione non rapida, magari perchè la corda era stretta male e l'impiccato moriva per soffocamento lentamente e non per rottura della spina dorsale. 
Non era molti anni fa. Quanche centinaio. 
La cultura che ci fa orrore negli altri è passata anche da qui. Se ce lo ricordassimo potremmo aiutare meglio quei popoli a cambiare la loro cultura in modo intelligente, senza appiattirsi sulla nostra cultura. 
Ho appena letto 'tre tazze di the'.
Lo consiglio a tutti, anche se ho pianto come un vitello sgozzato. Non parla di lapidazioni, nè di iran e islam.
Parla di come un gesto cambi le sorti di un bambino, di un villaggio, di un popolo. Realmente. In un villaggio sperduto che avrebbe partorito martiri, la possibilità di andare a scuola modifica per sempre il futuro del villaggio e del territorio, grazie all'abilità delle sue donne e alle speranze delle bambine.


----------



## xfactor (9 Settembre 2010)

L'impiccagione per l'omicidio.
la lapidazione per l'adulterio.....................


Lei è indicata come mandante..........


----------

